# Joining the 100,000 Mile Club Tonight



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

...Population- Me?

Since I'll be ascending into the rarified air of the 100,000 mile club on the way home tonight, I thought I'd share how one of the highest-mileage American Holdens is holding up.

A little background on my driving patterns-
I bought on Oct 1, 2004. At the time, I had a relatively traffic-free commute to work of 75 miles each way, up and over the Tehachapi Mountains to the High Desert. In January 2005, I took a higher-paying gig in Los Angeles, which at the time required a five day/week commute from near sea level in Bakersfield, up and over a 4200' pass on the usually wide-open I-5 Grapevine freeway, and through the traffic-heavy hell of the I-5 from Valencia to my work in Glendale..a round-trip drive of 225 miles. As of about a year ago, I was able to work from home more often- now I typically only need to make this drive 3x/week. I do not baby the car- I drive it hard. While I see little point in drag racing, I do occasionally enjoy squirting from stoplight to stoplight. I will usually hit 100mph at least once every commute day (sometimes much higher), and take great joy in using the torque-on-tap to exploit holes in traffic. Off-route excursions to tear up a canyon road is not uncommon. My average gas mileage for this drive is usually ~18.5- 19 mpg.


*System by System:*
Some wear points- the weather stripping at the bottom of the driver's door is torn from sliding my right foot over it. The "fuzzy" weather stripping window seal on the front of the B-pillar is also worn, a reselt of brushing against my leather jacket in the winter.

The stupid panel under the glove box is constantly falling off. Drives me insane.

The driver's seat butt-bucket is sagging noticably. No fat jokes- I'm a fairly average (if slightly overweight) 205 lb guy. The leather is holding up well.

The struts had worn appreciably at ~50k- which were addressed by a major suspension revamp by Vette guru Guldstrand Motorsports. Best Mod _Evarrrrrr._ See ttp://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070 for details, but have added Pedders front swaybar endlink assys and rear swaybar endlink bushings since that thread.

The spark plugs and wires were changed to NGKs and Taylor 10mm wires at 50k.

The first set of tires (Dunlop FM901s) lasted almost 40k miles, the second set of the same only 20k because of the aggressive suspension tuning. I'm now on my third set of Goodyear Eagle F1 GS-D3s and I dialed the negative camber back a bit so I'm not dropping $1000 on tires every six months (the Goodyears lasted almost 30k miles last time). I miss the old aggressive settings badly.

I change the oil -- Mobil1 or other high-end synthetics (Redline, Royal Purple, or Amsoil) with good oil filters like K&N or Amsoil only-- every ~7000 miles. In fact, all of the fluids have been replaced with synthetics, with the exception of the transmission, which had been refilled with GM OEM fluid after the last transmission problem. I have the Royal Purple Synchromax- just need the time. Trust me- it makes a huge difference in improving the shift action....and this car needs all the help in can get in that department.

The Tremec T56 is, in my experience, the car's glass jaw. The first tranny grenaded at 30k miles (failed tail bearing at highway speeds), replaced under warranty after a Battle Royale with the incompetent stealership. At ~78,000 miles, the new transmission began "popping" out of 6th at speed- a problem that _will_ get your attention, as this makes the entire car ring like a bell. After speaking with a frequent poster here who has an "In" with GM, he quickly determined the problem with my T56 to be an issue known since the F-Body days. Driving with the weight of your hand on the shifter causes wear on some plastic (delrin I think) tabs that is a part of the 6th gear synchro. You aren't supposed to drive with your hand on the shifter- but just try keeping your hand off when negotiating LA traffic. Anyway- after trying several dealership I finally found one who lacked the cranial-rectal inversion syndrome which seems to be endemic in _P-P-_Pontiac stealerships and got the issue addressed and fixed under the extended warranty.

These are the only times she's seen the inside of a GM service bay.

Let's face it- the T56 is a cratankerous, imprecise, trucklike transmission. The GMM shifter is a huge improvement over the rubbery made-by-Nerf stock shifter, but it's still a noisy, clunky, tempermental piece of machinery. I've grown to hate it.

Clutch was replaced with a Centerforce DF at about 65k miles ago...more because I had the money at the time rather than any real sign of it going south, and it's an inevitable wear item. I like the new clutch, but a rather disconcerting sqeak at the point of engagement has started happening when the car is cold. 

Brake rotors fried badly in the first 15k miles because they are so puny on the Oh Fours as to be a complete joke...replaced with Power Slot rotors all around and Hawk pads up front. Big difference- highly recommended. The Hawk pads and OEM rear pads were replaced at 89,000 miles- PowerSlots were turned as well. I cooked the synthetic brake fluid during a hardcore attack on Little Tujunga Canyon at about 92,000 miles- the fluid had to be flushed and replaced. Wow, the stock brakes on the '04s _suck._

The car held together solidly and relatively rattle-free until just after ~90k miles or so...then her GM heritage showed through with a vengeance. Rattles, knocks, squeaks and other annoying percussive sounds have started emenating from various points in the undercarriage. The driveline lash and associated sloppiness and clunking have definitely worsened. If I'm going to end up keeping the car much longer (doubtful at this point) she's going to have to go up on the racks for an IRAN (Inspect, Repair As Necessary) session.

*Wrap-up:*
I bought this car as an unrepetant Bimmerhead. I still have not repented, by the way.  After being wowed by the LS1 torque, classy interior, and untouched-by-UAW-hands build quality, I saw the car as a promising canvas to make a (relatively) low-dollar M3-slayer. I consider my efforts to be mostly successful- with a few exceptions.

I would gladly and confidently take on a stock E46 M3 on canyon roads...provided that it's not too long and thus overly taxing on my puny brakes. If i had to do it again, I would definitely replace at least the front brakes with as large a set as would fit. This is a _heavy_ car and Newtonian physics are intractable.

Also, this car has definitely not aged as gracefully as my last BMW E46 323i did, given similar driving patterns. At 176k miles, my old Bimmer still shifted surgically and made nary a squeak or rattle. I also had a much more positive experience in my transactions with the local dealer's service department. GM's service departments just plain _suck,_ to the point where I now am 100% certain that this is the last domestically-branded car I will ever own.

I'm still torn. This car never fails to put a smile on my face whenever I punch it. Its ponderous weight and all-around crudeness gives executing a switchback or decreasing-radius turn a much higher workload than most other IRS-equipped, RWD performance cars...but I think that extra work and experience makes me a better driver. People still give me thumbs-up and walk up to me at gas stations. It's still a very good car indeed.

That said, I think I'm done with heavy, overpowered cars. My next car will be a _lightweight_ overpowered car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Great report. Expecting to see the photo of your odometer on 100K even posted tomorrow some time.

You're drawing the same conclusions I am, by the way. I've only got 24K on mine, but interacting with the Tremec flat out blows, the factory brakes were designed by Fred Flintstone and the lower outside bolster to the driver's seat is now breaking down noticeably. And the service departments are flat out scary.

Good to hear from you. Wondering where you've been all year...


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Groucho, kind of a stranger around here. Nice to see someone else isn't afraid to drive the bajesus out of this car.


----------



## TulsaGTO (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey Groucho, we bought our cars on the same day. I have about 6500 miles on mine and it goes back to the dealer in Oct. for the lease turn-in.

I am glad you have had the opportunity to drive yours and find out what it is like at 100,000 miles. I doubt anyone here can come close to that mileage.

I am looking to move on to a Corvette or BMW 335 for my next purchase. Very different cars, but close to the same price range.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Great report. Expecting to see the photo of your odometer on 100K even posted tomorrow some time.
> 
> You're drawing the same conclusions I am, by the way. I've only got 24K on mine, but interacting with the Tremec flat out blows, the factory brakes were designed by Fred Flintstone and the lower outside bolster to the driver's seat is now breaking down noticeably. And the service departments are flat out scary.
> 
> Good to hear from you. Wondering where you've been all year...


My experience with the Tremec in the Z06, and again in the GTO ensured that my C6 was an automatic. It's a shame they didn't offer the paddle shifter 6A on the GTO. It's world class. It's also a shame that GM hasn't developed a transmission, or found a supplier that can make a decent manual that can withstand the torque it's engines produce. 

Good to hear from you Groucho!!!


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

You gotta pay to play

Just installed an RPM Stage 5 T-56(Rated @ 800RWHP) in a GOAT


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

707GTOLS2 said:


> You gotta pay to play
> 
> Just installed an RPM Stage 5 T-56(Rated @ 800RWHP) in a GOAT


Does it still shift with the surety, confidence, and precision of a North Korean copy of an East German tractor?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

100k on an 04! That's some dirving!
Curious, your still running your original fuel pump, water pump and alternator?


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Here you go!!!


----------



## SoloStunters (Mar 16, 2007)

My goat has a lil over 20,000 on her...... now all she does is sit and only gets out maybe every other weekend if im lucky......I have only had her since april though so 20k miles in almost a year!


AND STILL PURRING !!!!!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Im hitting 30k tomarow. 
With any luck I should hit 100 in two years or so.


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

CD2 Track 1,,
What song did you have going?


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I got rid of that annoying display an hour after I got the car. To much info on the dash.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

flyer469 said:


> CD2 Track 1,,
> What song did you have going?



You only _know_ I remember! There were two, actually- one song was ending and another started during that 1 mile...

It was the ending of A Perfect Circle's "Passive," as it clicked over followed by "I'm So Bad (Baby I don't care)" by Motorhead.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

TulsaGTO said:


> I am looking to move on to a Corvette or BMW 335 for my next purchase. Very different cars, but close to the same price range.


Oooooh!

335i, baby!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho, regarding that clutch squeak -- I had something similar come up that was an easy fix.

If your clutch is squeaking when you start to press the pedal down, I'm positive it's the ignition cut out switch (the thing that prevents you from starting the car while the car is in gear and with the clutch out).

To fix, grab a can of WD-40 or, preferably, silicone lubricant, and simply hit switch with a little of it. It's a plunger type switch. Just push the clutch pedal out with your hand while looking up -- and you'll see it stick out.

Hope that's the issue. Good luck.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Groucho said:


> Here you go!!!


Wow. Thanks!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Groucho, regarding that clutch squeak -- I had something similar come up that was an easy fix.
> 
> If your clutch is squeaking when you start to press the pedal down, I'm positive it's the ignition cut out switch (the thing that prevents you from starting the car while the car is in gear and with the clutch out).
> 
> ...


The sound actually occurs when you let out on the clutch, just as the plates engage...


----------



## SoloStunters (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey groucho how do you get your sig to do that?????


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

SoloStunters said:


> Hey groucho how do you get your sig to do that?????


It's an animated .gif, done for me by the talented 05GTO on this very site.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

BTW-

I posted a version of the lead post in this thread over on the Australian LS1.au site, primarily to see if this is still considered a high-mileage (er...kilometer) Monaro.

Aparently, it is.

Still not sure if any Aussies surpassed my odemeter total or not (though since they've had theirs for a couple of years longer, and Oz is a big place, I'm sure someone did) but they seem pretty impressed with this accomplishment.

Most telling quote from down under was this:



r8ls1 said:


> Nice write up man. What you have experienced is typical for every Holden product of that vintage. *We don't buy them for their long-term characteristics.* With the VE/G8 being another 100+kg, dont expect things to be much different.


:agree


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice post, Groucho. As always, very informative and entertaining :cool

I may not post much, but I read everything!


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

So what's next? LS7 swap perhaps? The 335i is sweet and the new M3 is coming out soon. Good to see how these things hold up, if my E46 sells soon I might actually be able to get my Goat this year.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Zenizlev said:


> So what's next?



Next? Dunno yet. Looking at Dinan-massaged BMW Z3 M-Coupes and 964 or 993-series Porsche Carreras on the low end, and Z4 M-Coupes and Porsche Cayman S or 996-series Carreras on the high.

In the mean time, I'll be enjoying my Aussie Rocket.

Just passed through 101k, BTW. :cool


----------



## Zenizlev (Oct 25, 2006)

Z4M huh? Man I forgot all about those, I'd love to test drive one.


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

Groucho... That is one of the best posts I've ever read, well thought out, very informative and very well written, Thank you sir! It's nice to know that there are still a few intellectuals left. I've been a member of several forums (both with the GTO and my WS6) for a few years and rarely visit anymore due to just plain ignorance or a few individual that flail their stupidity like a sword...It makes my head hurt! No child left behind...right? Anyway, Congrats on reaching 100K, and keep up the good work!:cheers !


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

cmon 1m an intlechual and i downt one anee sords.j/k lol rolf wtf


----------



## fullarmor2 (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm just over one year now with 20,000 miles.(At least half are highway miles.) I have an 06 m6. I've only had the typical issues, and they have all been dealt with. I'm very happy with my GTO still.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Mines hitten 30k. To date:

1)Insterment cluster re-flash
2)Pass. door lock actuator
3)Rear seat center cushion
4)Paint issue (pass door handle) Still has crappy paint, but I'm living with it. 

Otherwise, she's still as solid as was on my first test drive.:cool


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

*100000*

Thanks on the high mileage up date.. DAMMMMMM all those miles on a 2004 and with minimal problems,, I guess this car will hold up in the long run,, 

THANKS


----------



## Joey R (Mar 29, 2007)

:rofl:


pickinfights said:


> cmon 1m an intlechual and i downt one anee sords.j/k lol rolf wtf


:rofl: 
Nice! ROFL!:cheers


----------



## alittlebitoldschool (Mar 8, 2007)

Yea groucho that was a great post. Thanks for the info.:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Glad you guys liked it- hope you found it useful. 

Eevun u illetteruts.


----------

